# Port triggering or 2x ip -> 1 ip.



## dramcio (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello.

I have two ip's, from my internet provider.

192.168.x.x
and
109.x.x.x

I can ping (from my pc) ip 109.x.x.x and have answer, but i can't connect by this ip.

I need to do it, so i need to set ip: 109.x.x.x the same as 192.168.x.x

example:

If i try to connect to ip: 109.x.x.x system really connect to 192.168.x.x ..

I can do it in hosts like
109.x.x.x 192.168.x.x


----------



## Speedy (Feb 24, 2013)

You really should get familiar with networking basics. 192.168.x.x is in private address range, not routable, it is not given to you by your ISP.
Google is your friend.


----------



## dramcio (Feb 24, 2013)

I dont have router and other things..

My internet deliver give me 2x ip.

One ip = public = 109.xxxx
Secont IP = private ip which connect all ppl from my deliver.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 24, 2013)

This is quite unusual for most countries. It seems you have some sort of mixed setup, while NAT is done by your ISP. While I'm not completely understanding what you are trying to do I'd say you need access to the NAT router to solve your problem. OTOH, if you do have a public address, why not use a local NAT router and get things under control?


----------

